# Garden Sprayer Modification Question



## salmangeri

I have been striping wallpaper for over 20 plus years and I have also been changing out the 52" hose of my garden sprayers to a nine foot hose for greater mobility. Anybody ever been able to purchase a garden sprayer with an 8' or 9' hose attached from the factory?

Thanks

Sal


----------



## tsunamicontract

I have been thinking about doing this. What kind of hose did you use?


----------



## tsunamicontract

this one you pressurize by rolling it around. Also has 8 ft hose.


----------



## johnpaint

Are you guy's old enought to remember the old VW bug's that had a windshield washer reservoir that was located under the hood.The way it worked was when ever you added air to your tires you could also add air to the reservoir with the schrader valve located on the tank. I would love to have a plastic tank that would be strong enought just to hook my air compressor up to, that with a long hose we could spray the gutters on a house with cleaner from the ground before power wash.


----------



## chrisn

http://www.safeandsimple.com/

Mike sells sprayers just for this purpose.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(5...tdetails.aspx?sku=998013110&source=GoogleBase


That is a real good price!


----------



## daArch

salmangeri said:


> I have been striping wallpaper for over 20 plus years and I have also been changing out the 52" hose of my garden sprayers to a nine foot hose for greater mobility. Anybody ever been able to purchase a garden sprayer with an 8' or 9' hose attached from the factory?
> 
> Sal


I put a 15 footer on mine. I find the ones I buy are of better quality than what comes with a sprayer. Also, tough to find a sprayer with a good nozzle. 

Tsunami, I went to the hardware store (ace) and bought a reinforced hose of the same i.d. You may need new clamps too.



Not sure I'd like a back pack. But the rechargable battery powered pump sounds nice. Black and Decker used to make one that used two of their Versa-pak batteries, but I can't locate this anymore. One of our chapt members has one and says it's the ballz


----------



## tsunamicontract

Bill, B+D still has a battery powered one but its just got a 1.25 gallon capacity. That doesn't sound like it would cut it for us.


----------



## JacksonPaintCo

*Modified Pump Sprayer*

I wanted to show a compressed air assisted sprayer that I made using a $35 pump sprayer from Lowes. I pumped my arm off doing one deck so I modified the sprayer I had by adding a 1/4" male air fitting. I run about 8-12 psi using the compressor regulator. I should add a relief valve for safety, but I'll just trust the regulator for now. I was thinking of selling these things, but I don't know if there's enough interest and I think anyone could probably do it. Check it out!


----------



## salmangeri

Tsunamicontract,

I replace the hose with a clear 1/2" or 3/8" hose. The problem comes when some sprayers can't be retrofitted as well with a longer hose or at best they leak when you try to tweat them. 

Sal


----------



## tsunamicontract

salmangeri said:


> Tsunamicontract,
> 
> I replace the hose with a clear 1/2" or 3/8" hose. The problem comes when some sprayers can't be retrofitted as well with a longer hose or at best they leak when you try to tweat them.
> 
> Sal


Oh, there is no such thing as a sprayer that can not be retrofitted. I work at a ski area in the winter as the terrain park manager and the sprayer we used to dye the take offs of the features broke. The nipple that the hose attached to snapped off. We plugged it with a rubber cork, drilled a hole, and fit it with snow cat hydraulic fittings. it was bombproof after that.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Jackson--
Looks like a good idea and a simple solution. The only way I would see this being really useful would be if you had say a 35' hose on your sprayer. Otherwise your pump sprayer becomes corded.


----------



## CndBrn

JacksonPaintCo said:


> *Modified Pump Sprayer*
> 
> I wanted to show a compressed air assisted sprayer that I made using a $35 pump sprayer from Lowes. I pumped my arm off doing one deck so I modified the sprayer I had by adding a 1/4" male air fitting. I run about 8-12 psi using the compressor regulator. I should add a relief valve for safety, but I'll just trust the regulator for now. I was thinking of selling these things, but I don't know if there's enough interest and I think anyone could probably do it. Check it out!


----------



## CndBrn

JacksonPaintCo said:


> *Modified Pump Sprayer*
> 
> I wanted to show a compressed air assisted sprayer that I made using a $35 pump sprayer from Lowes. I pumped my arm off doing one deck so I modified the sprayer I had by adding a 1/4" male air fitting. I run about 8-12 psi using the compressor regulator. I should add a relief valve for safety, but I'll just trust the regulator for now. I was thinking of selling these things, but I don't know if there's enough interest and I think anyone could probably do it. Check it out!


Hey Jackson
I have a little Airbrush, Pump-sprayer and Valve-core, is there a way I can turn this into a compressor to use with my Airbrush? I just want to "Pump @ Spray" Do you think it's possible?


----------



## Holland

CndBrn said:


> Hey Jackson
> I have a little Airbrush, Pump-sprayer and Valve-core, is there a way I can turn this into a compressor to use with my Airbrush? I just want to "Pump @ Spray" Do you think it's possible?
> 
> View attachment 113062
> View attachment 113063
> View attachment 113064


no. buy a mini compressor with a holding tank (and regulator) -or- they now make cordless, rechargeable electric compressors that are smaller than a soda can that you can attach a hose to and are portable.

This is a pro painting forum. Are you a paint contractor?


----------



## CndBrn

Holland said:


> no. buy a mini compressor with a holding tank (and regulator) -or- they now make cordless, rechargeable electric compressors that are smaller than a soda can that you can attach a hose to and are portable.
> 
> This is a pro painting forum. Are you a paint contractor?


No, I'm a stone mason by trade, I also mess with electronics. I have successfully modified it, and with around 10 pumps it sprays for around 2.5/3 min. It works for my needs, I'll post a pic soon and any feedback is welcome.
Thanks for responding!
CndBrn


----------



## Holland

CndBrn said:


> No, I'm a stone mason by trade, I also mess with electronics. I have successfully modified it, and with around 10 pumps it sprays for around 2.5/3 min. It works for my needs, I'll post a pic soon and any feedback is welcome.
> Thanks for responding!
> CndBrn


There are a lot of spam posts on this site. 
Glad to meet you, and look forward to seeing your set-up. Does it actually hold air reliably? The downside that I could see is not being able to measure and duplicate psi.

Here is what I use: No-Name compressor with a small holding tank (although the Tooty would also work). *I felt a regulator was important to dial in the psi and keep constant air, also has inline moisture trap. Some people convert their pancake compressors for airbrush use. They work well, but are loud.

I plan to upgrade my "portable set-up" to this re-chargeable mini-compressor in the future.


----------



## CndBrn

Holland said:


> There are a lot of spam posts on this site.
> Glad to meet you, and look forward to seeing your set-up. Does it actually hold air reliably? The downside that I could see is not being able to measure and duplicate psi.
> 
> Here is what I use: No-Name compressor with a small holding tank (although the Tooty would also work). *I felt a regulator was important to dial in the psi and keep constant air, also has inline moisture trap. Some people convert their pancake compressors for airbrush use. They work well, but are loud.
> 
> I plan to upgrade my "portable set-up" to this re-chargeable mini-compressor in the future.





Holland said:


> There are a lot of spam posts on this site.
> Glad to meet you, and look forward to seeing your set-up. Does it actually hold air reliably? The downside that I could see is not being able to measure and duplicate psi.
> 
> Here is what I use: No-Name compressor with a small holding tank (although the Tooty would also work). *I felt a regulator was important to dial in the psi and keep constant air, also has inline moisture trap. Some people convert their pancake compressors for airbrush use. They work well, but are loud.
> 
> I plan to upgrade my "portable set-up" to this re-chargeable mini-compressor in the future.


I actually have a small compressor but I need something quiet for my diy room. I was going to grab the compressor from an old fridge but i watched a couple of videos and they're hella loud.

It does hold air reliably so far, I pump the same number of times every refill and release the pressure before I do. There's a 7- 0' hose on it maybe overkill, I don't know lol. It could definitely use a regulator but this was an experimental project, just to see how/if it worked.

I like the idea of the pop-can size, I might use that little pump and put one together. If I can I'll try and add a rechargeable battery pack to it. I uploaded a couple of pics and a short 1:00 min clip, hopefully it uploads lol.

Thanks for sharing and spreading some knowledge. I always like picking the brain of pros.
CndBrn


----------



## Woodco

Dafugg does this have to do with wallpaper?


----------



## CndBrn

Woodco said:


> Dafugg does this have to do with wallpaper?


Nothing, unless you want to spray the wall with water and start scraping ..


----------



## rioconway

Twist the handle counterclockwise to unlock it. Pump the handle up and down until it becomes hard to push back down.


----------



## CndBrn

rioconway said:


> Twist the handle counterclockwise to unlock it. Pump the handle up and down until it becomes hard to push back down.


Yep, pretty cool concept eh! Did you watch the 1:00 min. clip I posted?


----------



## WebsterPainter

I wanted to try adding the compressed air for spraying deck cleaner, but I thought I would blow the tank apart. Maybe I'll get an accurate regulator and hook it up. Love what you did!


JacksonPaintCo said:


> *Modified Pump Sprayer*
> 
> I wanted to try adding the compressed air for spraying deck cleaner, but I thought I would blow the tank apart. Maybe I'll get an accurate regulator and hook it up. Love what you did!


----------



## CndBrn

WebsterPainter said:


> I wanted to try adding the compressed air for spraying deck cleaner, but I thought I would blow the tank apart. Maybe I'll get an accurate regulator and hook it up. Love what you did!


Thanks! You can actually feel the pressure gradually build up as you're pumping. I stop before it get's close to being hard to pump. Give it a go .. I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure you can run deck cleaner through the default wand.


----------



## WebsterPainter

CndBrn said:


> Thanks! You can actually feel the pressure gradually build up as you're pumping. I stop before it get's close to being hard to pump. Give it a go .. I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure you can run deck cleaner through the default wand.


Thanks! I'll add the fitting and give it a go! I'm worried about running the deck cleaner through. But I have a second tank for bleach, I may use that tank because I know the deck cleaner I use has bleach in it.


----------

